# audio cd can't be mounted

## concord

Dear Friends:

Hal pmont and ivman been installed. but if I insert a audio cd into cdrom. Gentoo told me:

"location is not mountable".

And any dvd media can't be auto mounted also.

What's wrong?

----------

## Zwiebelfleisch

Audio-CDs can't be mounted because they don't have a filesystem.

If you want to listen to or to extract audio-CDs, you have to use tools such as XMMS or KAudiocreator.

About your DVDs:

To help, some more informations are needed. What DVDs? What are you trying to do? etc...

----------

## concord

 *Zwiebelfleisch wrote:*   

> Audio-CDs can't be mounted because they don't have a filesystem.
> 
> If you want to listen to or to extract audio-CDs, you have to use tools such as XMMS or KAudiocreator.
> 
> About your DVDs:
> ...

 

1, but audio cd extractor has been installed on desktop.

2, all types of media, including data, video...etc. can't be auto mounted. even worse than audio cd.

----------

## i92guboj

 *concord wrote:*   

>  *Zwiebelfleisch wrote:*   Audio-CDs can't be mounted because they don't have a filesystem.
> 
> If you want to listen to or to extract audio-CDs, you have to use tools such as XMMS or KAudiocreator.
> 
> About your DVDs:
> ...

 

You can extract audio cd using a specific program. But you CAN'T mount the audiocd unless you add specific support for that feature. That can be done using a virtual filesystem driver, for example this one:

http://users.elis.ugent.be/~mronsse/cdfs/download/

It's a kernel patchset that allows you to mount some kind of cds that do not hold a regular iso9660 filesystem, including audiocds. 

However, kde has a builtin vfs, based on kio-slaves, that will present you a given audiocd as if it were a regular data cdrom. As you open it on konqueror (for example) you will find several folders containing wav, mp3 and ogg files. So, for an user ripping a cd is as easy as to drag and drop files from a cd to any other folder. That's how the user see it, though the audio cd of course doesn't contain such files. 

 *Quote:*   

> 2, all types of media, including data, video...etc. can't be auto mounted. even worse than audio cd.

 

Is the cd drive working at all? Is hal loaded? "lshal | grep cdrom" should reveal any cdrom related stuff that is being detected by hal. And if you have a regular cdrom (not an audio cd) in your tray, you should be able to load it with 

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/whatever /mnt/cdrom
```

Assuming that "/dev/whatever" is a valid device node, that /mnt/cdrom exists, and that the cdrom in the tray has a valid iso9660, which is what data cdroms use.

----------

## concord

```
 lshal | grep cdrom

  info.linux.driver = 'ide-cdrom'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block', 'storage.cdrom'} (string list)

  storage.cdrom.bd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.bdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.bdre = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrdl = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrwdl = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdram = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mo = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mrw_w = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.read_speed = 8448  (0x2100)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.support_media_changed = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.support_multisession = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.write_speed = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.write_speeds = {} (string list)

  storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'  (string)

  info.linux.driver = 'ide-cdrom'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'storage', 'block', 'storage.cdrom'} (string list)

  storage.cdrom.bd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.bdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.bdre = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.cdrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvd = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrdl = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrwdl = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdram = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdrw = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mo = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.mrw_w = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.read_speed = 7056  (0x1b90)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.support_media_changed = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.support_multisession = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.write_speed = 8468  (0x2114)  (int)

  storage.cdrom.write_speeds = {'8468', '7056', '5645', '4234', '2823', '1412'} (string list)

  storage.drive_type = 'cdrom'  (string)

```

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/hdb is write-protected, mounting read-only

```

----------

## i92guboj

I see you already corrected the typo in the filesystem. Right, the output is the expected output. So your drive is not mounted on the mount point you specified. You should be able to access the contents of your cdrom or dvd at that directory.

----------

## concord

how to enable auto mount?

Thanks very much!

----------

## i92guboj

Well, some desktops do have automounting features that should work as long as hal is running (I don't think ivman is needed this days for that).

Of course, if you don't use any of the mainstream desktops you can use ivman. It should work without any problem. You need to add it to the default runlevel 

```
rc-update add ivman default
```

launch it

```
/etc/init.d/ivman start
```

And probably you also need (not sure) to have a matching line for your device in /etc/fstab:

```

/dev/scd0 /mnt/dvd iso9660 defaults 0 0

```

Adapt it for your case and try if that works.

If that's not what you are looking for and you use a mainstream desktop like gnome or kde just let us know which one and someone around might be able to help. Kde has an option to enable HAL on the control panel, somewhere (4.x should use it by default, I guess) but I can't remember where and I no longer have 3.x installed.

----------

## concord

my desktop is gnome. anyway ivman works. I am feeling of frustration. maybe something lost when I emerge gnome.

Thanks again!

----------

## i92guboj

 *concord wrote:*   

> my desktop is gnome. anyway ivman works. I am feeling of frustration. maybe something lost when I emerge gnome.
> 
> Thanks again!

 

In gnome, there's a subsystem called gnome-vfs which *should* take care of that. 

However I am not a gnome user, and I have no idea about gnome specific stuff. Maybe someone around can help with that. If you feel that this isn't solved, maybe changing the title of your first post could help you to get better responses. Something like "Gnome doesn't auto-mount anymore", or a similar thing.

----------

## concord

solved! just emerge gnome-volume-manager. ivman can be removed right now.

----------

